# Freezing Video on MLB Network



## Jazz308 (Apr 22, 2013)

I am just wondering if anyone else is having trouble with their streaming video on the MLB network? It was so annoying last year when the video would just stop and I was hopeful that this year the problem would be fixed. We bought the MLB Subscription and started watching Spring Training and the same problem occurs. Grrrr! This happens on Roku and PS3. Any suggestions?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

What type of Internet connection do you have? Is it a rock solid connection of at least 3 mb, hopefully 6 or higher?

How is streaming for you from other services like Netflix?

I don't personally have MLB EI online but I don't have issues streaming from other services. Good streaming really depends on having a good connection and for your ISP to give you constant bandwidth with no caps or throttling.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Was this while watching Live games or previously recorded ones? I ask because I haven't had any issues with freezing video on older, recorded games, but I have had issues with freezing video(but the sound would continue) on LIVE spring training games. This has happened on my Boxee box as well as my Samsung BD-C6900 BD player.


----------

